# Ο δόκτωρ Σποκ δεν είχε μυτερά αυτιά!



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2009)

*Νάτη πάλι η παρεξήγηση!* Στο βιβλίο που επιμελούμαι, ο αμερικανός συγγραφέας, ψυχολόγος και καθηγητής, δεν παραλείπει (στο σημείο όπου ασχολείται με την «ψυχρή λογική») να μας αναφέρει και το παράδειγμα με τον πάντα λογικό _δόκτορα Σποκ_.

Ο *δόκτωρ* Σποκ είπατε γιατρέ μου; Ο φημισμένος παιδίατρος Benjamin Spock (1903-1998), που έγραψε το 1946 ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα παγκόσμια μπεστ σέλερ, το _Baby and Child Care_, που έγινε το ευαγγέλιο ολόκληρης γενιάς παιδιάτρων, παιδοψυχολόγων, και προοδευτικών γονιών για την ανάπτυξη των παιδιών τους;

Μπα, δεν εννοούσατε αυτόν… φαίνεται από τη συνέχεια του κειμένου: _“…Ο δρ. Σποκ ήταν πάντα ο λογικός, αλλά τελικά επικρατούσε ο συναισθηματικός Κάπτεν Κερκ… όμως τα Ταξίδια στ’ Αστέρια δεν ήταν παρά μια τηλεοπτική σειρά…”_

Εννοούσατε λοιπόν γιατρέ μου τον *Μίστερ* Σποκ, τον μιγάδα (μισό Γήινο, μισό Βουλκάνιο) αξιωματικό του διαστημόπλοιου Εντερπράιζ, που ταξίδευε στα παιδικά μας χρόνια εκεί όπου κανένας άλλος δεν είχε τολμήσει να πάει πιο πριν… Τον τύπο με τα μυτερά αυτιά ντε, αυτόν που έκανε την περίφημη λαβή στην ωμοπλάτη και σε άφηνε σέκο.

Αφού αυτόν εννοούσατε γιατρέ μου, γιατί δεν το γράφετε; Και πώς, ΠΩΣ, απορώ και εξίσταμαι, ξεφεύγει από αμερικάνο συνάδελφο επιμελητή τέτοιο τεράστιο λάθος; Εμείς οι παλιοί Trekkies δεν ξεχνούμε τέτοιες ανακρίβειες, ούτε τις ανεχόμαστε να περνούν «στην ψύχρα» στα ελληνικά βιβλία μας…

Άκου _δόκτωρ_ Σποκ ο αυτιόγκας μας…






|



_Αριστερά, ο *δόκτωρ* (με την εγγόνα του) –παρατηρήστε το αυτί! Δεξιά ο μύθος, ο θρύλος, το ίνδαλμα μιας εποχής_.


----------



## kapa18 (Sep 19, 2009)

..πάντως από ό,τι βλέπω εδώ, στα ελληνικά έχει καθιερωθεί και ως δόκτωρ, όχι μόνο ως μίστερ...

(Κι εγώ δόκτωρ τον λέω! :-D)


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2009)

Με την ευκαιρία:

Δεδομένου ότι οι πλανήτες του ηλιακού συστήματος δεν λέγονται Μερκούριος, Βένους, Μαρς, Γιούπιτερ, Σατούρνος και Νεπτούνος, αλλά Ερμής, Αφροδίτη, Άρης, Δίας, Κρόνος και Ποσειδώνας, αναρωτιέμαι κατά πόσο κάποιος τρεκομεταφραστής επιχείρησε ποτέ να μεταφράσει (ή έστω να προτείνει σε κάποια συζήτηση να μεταφράσει) τον πλανήτη Vulcan ως _Ήφαιστο_ και τους κατοίκους του _Ηφαίστειους_. Διότι εμένα τώρα ο κύριος Σποκ μού θυμίζει βουλκανιζατέρ.


Προσθήκη: Παρεμφερές νήμα εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 19, 2009)

Δεν είμαι Τρέκι, οπότε δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ιδιαίτερα με τον Μίστερ Σποκ, αλλά για τον δρα Σποκ ακούω από τα πολύ μικρά μου χρόνια. Φαίνεται, λοιπόν, ότι πολύς κόσμος μπερδεύει τον Δόκτορα με τον Μίστερ. Αλλά όπως πολύ σωστά λέει ο Δόκτωρ Επταπλάσιος, άλλο Λοζάνη, άλλο Κοζάνη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2009)

nickel said:


> Διότι εμένα τώρα ο κύριος Σποκ μού θυμίζει βουλκανιζατέρ.



Ε όχι και βουλκανιζατέρ λόγω Βούλκαν... θα δημιουργηθεί ελληνοκαναδική παρεξήγηση...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 9, 2010)

Αναζητώντας λύσεις σε κάποια μπλεξίματα με τη μετάφραση της θεωρίας και των επεκτάσεων του γνωστού παιχνδιού πέτρα-ψαλίδι-χαρτί με τέσσερα όπλα (αποδεικνύεται ότι λόγω της ασυμμετρίας το ένα όπλο είναι κατώτερο και άρα το παιχνίδι μεταπίπτει σε παιχνίδι των τριών όπλων) ανακάλυψα ότι υπάρχει μια ενδιαφέρουσα επέκταση με πέντε όπλα, που είναι βιώσιμη (γενικά, είναι βιώσιμα τα παιχνίδια με περιττό αριθμό όπλων).

Τα δύο επιπλέον όπλα σε αυτό το παιχνίδι είναι η σαύρα και ο ...Μίστερ Σποκ:





*Οι σχέσεις*




*Οι κινήσεις*​
Περισσότερα στο σχετικό άρθρο της αγγλικής βίκι, εδώ.

*Edit: *Η κάτω εικόνα δεν αντιστοιχεί δυστυχώς ούτε χρωματικά, ούτε τοπογραφικά στην πάνω. Ας σημειώσω λοιπόν ότι το σύμβολο του Σποκ είναι η παλάμη με τα ενωμένα δάχτυλα που χωρίζονται μεταξύ μέσου και παράμεσου, ενώ το σύμβολο της σαύρας είναι η καμπύλη που σχηματίζεται από τον αντίχειρα απέναντι στα υπόλοιπα δάχτυλα. (Τα υπόλοιπα είναι, υποθέτω, γνωστά: Η γροθιά δείχνει την πέτρα, η επίπεδη παλάμη το χαρτί, τα δάχτυλα στο σήμα της νίκης το ψαλίδι.)


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...]
> *Edit: *Η κάτω εικόνα δεν αντιστοιχεί δυστυχώς ούτε χρωματικά, ούτε τοπογραφικά στην πάνω. Ας σημειώσω λοιπόν ότι το σύμβολο του Σποκ είναι η παλάμη με τα ενωμένα δάχτυλα που χωρίζονται μεταξύ μέσου και παράμεσου, ενώ το σύμβολο της σαύρας είναι η καμπύλη που σχηματίζεται από τον αντίχειρα απέναντι στα υπόλοιπα δάχτυλα. (Τα υπόλοιπα είναι, υποθέτω, γνωστά: Η γροθιά δείχνει την πέτρα, η επίπεδη παλάμη το χαρτί, τα δάχτυλα στο σήμα της νίκης το ψαλίδι.)


 
Περιστρέφοντας την κάτω εικόνα αριστερόστροφα κατά ογδόντα και κάτι μοίρες (72 για να έρθει το ψαλίδι στην κορυφή του πενταγώνου + καμιά δεκαπενταριά γιατί στην κάτω εικόνα το πεντάγωνο γέρνει δεξιά), μπορεί να αντιστοιχιστεί με το επάνω σχήμα, τοπογραφικά τουλάχιστον. ;)


----------



## crystal (Mar 9, 2010)

Επίσης, το ξέρατε ότι το σύμβολο του Σποκ, αυτή τη χαριτωμενιά με τα δάχτυλα, υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που δεν μπορούν να το κάνουν; Γονιδιακό, λέει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 9, 2010)

daeman said:


> Περιστρέφοντας την κάτω εικόνα αριστερόστροφα κατά ογδόντα και κάτι μοίρες (72 για να έρθει το ψαλίδι στην κορυφή του πενταγώνου + καμιά δεκαπενταριά γιατί στην κάτω εικόνα το πεντάγωνο γέρνει δεξιά), μπορεί να αντιστοιχιστεί με το επάνω σχήμα, τοπογραφικά τουλάχιστον. ;)


Οκ, καλό πρότζεκτ για φωτοσοπιά με αλλαγή και χρωμάτων, αλλά από μανιάνα...:)


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2010)

To παιχνίδι αυτό το εξηγεί ο Σέλντον σε ένα επεισόδιο του Big Bang theory και στα επόμενα βλέπουμε να το παίζουν επιλέγοντας μονίμως κι οι δύο παίκτες τον Σποκ. Κυρίως γιατί είναι πιο εύκολο να το θυμηθείς.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2010)

SBE said:


> To παιχνίδι αυτό το εξηγεί ο Σέλντον σε ένα επεισόδιο του Big Bang theory και στα επόμενα βλέπουμε να το παίζουν επιλέγοντας μονίμως κι οι δύο παίκτες τον Σποκ. Κυρίως γιατί είναι πιο εύκολο να το θυμηθείς.


Εγώ πιστεύω κυρίως επειδή είναι Trekkies. :)


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Εγώ πιστεύω κυρίως επειδή είναι Trekkies. :)



Και επίσης κερδίζει πάντα ο Σποκ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2012)

Και η Ρίκα Βαγιάννη κάνει σήμερα το λάθος με τον δόκτορα Σποκ. Είναι όμως το μοναδικό (και ασήμαντο ψεγαδάκι) σε ένα από τα πιο γλυκά και πιο ελληνικά πασχαλινά που διάβασα αυτές τις μέρες. Και μου έκανε καλό, μετά από ένα Πάσχα που πέρασα αγναντεύοντας τον Κορινθιακό με μια ανάμεικτη μικρή παρέα, ο μόνος γεννημένος και μεγαλωμένος στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 27, 2015)

*Leonard Nimoy, Spock of ‘Star Trek,’ Dies at 83*


----------



## daeman (Feb 27, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Leonard Nimoy, Spock of ‘Star Trek,’ Dies at 83*





SBE said:


> Lived long and prospered



Billy don't play the banjo anymore - Leonard Nimoy





.....


----------



## daeman (Feb 28, 2015)

...
Leonard Nimoy Reads Ray Bradbury Stories From _The Martian Chronicles_ & _The Illustrated Man_ (1975-76)






Ray Bradbury, author of _The Martian Chronicles_ and _Fahrenheit 451,_ contributed to science fiction a highly distinctive voice; the now departed Leonard Nimoy, _Star Trek_‘s Mr. Spock, also contributed to science fiction a highly distinctive voice. In the mid-seventies, a pair of record albums came out that together offered a truly singular listening experience: the voice of Bradbury in the voice of Nimoy. 1975’s _The Martian Chronicles _and 1976’s _The Illustrated Man_ contain Nimoy’s renditions of two well-known stories, one per side, from each of Bradbury’s eponymous books. At the top of the post, you can hear _The Martian Chronicles’_ “There Will Come Soft Rains,” and just below, “Usher II.” At the bottom of the post, we have _The Illustrated Man_‘s “The Veldt” and “Marionettes Inc.” You can also hear both sides of the albums in a single Youtube playlist.






In our internet age, with its abundance of downloadable audio and mobile media delivery systems, we’ve grown thoroughly accustomed to the idea of the audio book. But 40 years ago, in the age of twelve-inch vinyl discs that could barely hold 45 minutes of content, the fully realized concept must have seemed more like something we would thrill to Bradbury himself writing about, or Nimoy himself using on television. But the visionaries in this case worked at the record label Caedmon, “a pioneer in the audiobook business,” according to the Internet Archive, “the first company to sell spoken word recordings to the public,” and “the ‘seed’ of the audiobook industry.” They grew famous putting out recordings of literary luminaries reading their own work: Dylan Thomas reading Dylan Thomas, T.S. Eliot reading T.S. Eliot, Gertrude Stein reading Gertrude Stein. But to my mind — or to my ear, anyway — the best of it happened at the intersections, like this one, of an era-defining author, and a different era-defining reader.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 3, 2015)

(βλ. #6)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2015)

*Bank of Canada is pleading with Star Trek fans to stop “Spocking” its five dollar bills.*











Περισσότερα και *εδώ*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 24, 2016)

Leonard Nimoy's Mameloshn: A Yiddish Story






(Και ναι, καταλαβαίνω Γίντις! Περίπου το 10%, το γερμανικό...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 25, 2016)

Χμμ...



Earion said:


> Τώρα που χαλαρώσαμε λίγο, ένα δωράκι στον Δόκτορά μας, που είναι αφοσιωμένος τρέκης.*
> Star Trek: Μισός αιώνας ταξίδια*
> Άλκης Γαλδαδάς
> ΒΗΜΑScience (24 Ιουλίου 2016)
> ...



*Vulcan salute* (Wikipedia)

The Vulcan salute is a hand gesture popularized by the 1960s television series Star Trek. It consists of a raised hand with the palm forward and the thumb extended, while the fingers are parted between the middle and ring finger.

*Background*

The Vulcan salute was devised by Leonard Nimoy, who portrayed the half-Vulcan character Mr. Spock on the original Star Trek television series. A 1968 New York Times interview described the salute or greeting gesture as a "double-fingered version of Churchill's victory sign". Nimoy said in that interview that he "decided that the Vulcans were a 'hand-oriented' people".

The salute first appeared in 1967 on the Star Trek second season opening episode, "Amok Time". Among other things, the gesture is known for being difficult for certain people to do properly without practice or the covert pre-positioning of the fingers, and actors on the original show reportedly had to position their fingers off-screen with the other hand before raising their hand into frame. This difficulty may stem from variations in individuals' manual dexterity. Its reputation is parodied in the motion picture Star Trek: First Contact when Zefram Cochrane, upon meeting a Vulcan for the first time in human history, is unable to return the Vulcan salute gesture and instead shakes the Vulcan's hand.





_The blessing gesture which is the inspiration for the Vulcan salute_

In his autobiography _I Am Not Spock_, Nimoy wrote that he based it on the Priestly Blessing performed by Jewish Kohanim with both hands, thumb to thumb in this same position, representing the Hebrew letter Shin (ש), which has three upward strokes similar to the position of the thumb and fingers in the salute. The letter Shin here stands for El Shaddai, meaning "Almighty (God)", as well as for Shekinah and Shalom. Nimoy wrote that when he was a child, his grandfather took him to an Orthodox synagogue, where he saw the blessing performed and was impressed by it.

Others often greeted Nimoy with the salute, which became so well-known that in June 2014 it was added to version 7 of the Unicode standard as U+1F596 ������ RAISED HAND WITH PART BETWEEN MIDDLE AND RING FINGERS.

The White House referenced the salute in its statement on Leonard Nimoy's death, calling it "the universal sign for 'Live long and prosper'." The following day, NASA astronaut Terry W. Virts posted a photo on his Twitter feed from the International Space Station showing the hand gesture (with the Earth in the background) as the ISS passed over Nimoy's birthplace of Boston, Massachusetts.

Μπορεί άραγε ένας τρέκι να αρκεστεί στην προσεγγιστική άποψη του Α.Γ.; Απλώς αναρωτιέμαι...


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> In his autobiography _I Am Not Spock_, Nimoy wrote that he based it on the Priestly Blessing performed by Jewish Kohanim with both hands, thumb to thumb in this same position, representing the Hebrew letter Shin (ש), which has three upward strokes similar to the position of the thumb and fingers in the salute. The letter Shin here stands for El Shaddai, meaning "Almighty (God)", as well as for Shekinah and Shalom. Nimoy wrote that when he was a child, his grandfather took him to an Orthodox synagogue, where he saw the blessing performed and was impressed by it.
> ...








Beam me up, Mr. Spock.




drsiebenmal said:


> Χμμ...
> ...
> Μπορεί άραγε ένας τρέκι να αρκεστεί στην προσεγγιστική άποψη του Α.Γ.; Απλώς αναρωτιέμαι...



Ένας τρέκι, ναι. A long-time trekkie, too, who has delved and worked on many iterations of that universe. Γιατί τον τρέκι δεν τον ενδιαφέρει τόσο το εβραϊκό σύμπαν που είναι κρυμμένο πίσω από τον χαιρετισμό, αλλά το τρεκικό, ο ίδιος ο χαιρετισμός. Ως πληροφορημένος αναγνώστης τώρα, επειδή πρόκειται για μια φευγαλέα αναφορά σ' ένα άρθρο και γνωρίζοντας τους χρονικούς και άλλους περιορισμούς, δεν στέκομαι τόσο αυστηρά απέναντι στη συγκεκριμένη αναφορά, παρότι θα προτιμούσα το ακριβέστερο «στη Συναγωγή». Τέλος, για τον συγκεκριμένο λόγο που το πρόσθεσες, δόκτορα, δηλαδή το «εβραϊκό κατηχητικό σχολείο», προτιμώ να μην αναλωθούμε πάλι στην ίδια συζήτηση που έγινε ήδη διεξοδικά στο οικείο νήμα.

Everything that needs to be said has already been said. But Ι refuse to start all over again. Let's agree to disagree and move on.

Η αντίρρησή μου είναι άλλη: *Λέοναρντ *όπως είναι καθιερωμένο ή το πολύ Λέναρντ, αν πάμε πιο αυστηρά ηχητικά. Γιατί αυτό το «Λίοναρντ» μού έβγαλε το μάτι και μου τρύπησε τ' αφτί.


----------



## Earion (Jul 25, 2016)

Ε, αφού έχεις ερωτηματικά, Δαεμάνε, έχω κι εγώ ένα: 
ο τρέκι, του τρέκι, οι τρέκι, ή ο *τρέκης*, του τρέκη, οι τρέκηδες;


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2016)

Earion said:


> Ε, αφού έχεις ερωτηματικά, Δαεμάνε, έχω κι εγώ ένα:
> ο τρέκι, του τρέκι, οι τρέκι, ή ο *τρέκης*, του τρέκη, οι τρέκηδες;



Τον τρέκη προτιμώ, μα ο τρέκι δεν πειράζει
Τρέκι έγραψα εδώ, στου Δρ να ταιριάζει:



drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> Μπορεί άραγε ένας τρέκι να αρκεστεί...



Ο τρέκι ο ξενόφερτος, ο τρέντι αποκρισάρης
Ο τρέκης ελληνόφωνος, ο τρέντης αλανιάρης

Μα ερώτηση δεν είδα εδώ να γράφω αποπάνω
πού το 'δες και το μολογάς, τι ξέρεις παραπάνω;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 26, 2016)

Αν τρέκης (και ας πούμε ότι είμαι εντάξει με αυτό), τότε πώς θα λέμε τα κορίτσια μας; Τρέκες; Τρέκισσες; Τρεκίνες; Τρεκούδες;


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2016)

Να μην ξεχάσουμε το «τρέκερ» (από trekker). Γράφει μια κοπελιά σε μια ελληνική κοινότητα: «Δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να θεωρηθώ Trekker (τρεκού ή trekkie)...». Ωστόσο, όπως λέμε για πολλά θηλυκά επαγγέλματα, δεν έχουμε λέξεις εκεί που δεν έχουμε γυναίκες να ασκούν το επάγγελμα. Ίσως λοιπόν να μην υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα πολλές φανατικές τρέκισσες ή τρεκούδες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 26, 2016)

Κάτσε να σου φωνάξω μια...


----------



## daeman (Jul 26, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αν τρέκης (και ας πούμε ότι είμαι εντάξει με αυτό)...



Καλός είναι κι ο τρέκι 
μα ο τρέκης πιο ντερέκι 




drsiebenmal said:


> τότε πώς θα λέμε τα κορίτσια μας; Τρέκες; Τρέκισσες; Τρεκίνες; Τρεκούδες;



Ο τρέκης / η τρέκισσα, οι τρέκισσες 
(ο χίπης / η χίπισσα, οι χίπισσες - ο βλάμης / η βλάμισσα, οι βλάμισσες - ο μόρτης / η μόρτισσα - ο κόμης / η κόμισσα)

Γιατί τα υπόλοιπα είναι μάλλον από αλλού:
Ο τρέκας / η τρέκα, οι τρέκες (ο στέκας / η στέκα, οι στέκες)
Ο τρεκάς / η τρεκού, οι τρεκούδες (ο ψαράς / η ψαρού, οι ψαρούδες)
Ο τρεκής / η τρεκίνα, οι τρεκίνες (ο δικαστής / (οικ.) η δικαστίνα, οι δικαστίνες [η δικάστρια, οι δικάστριες])

+ ο τρέκιν / η τρέκινα, οι τρέκινες (ο Καρένιν, η Καρένινα) 

Keep on trekkin'!


----------



## daeman (Jul 26, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κάτσε να σου φωνάξω μια...



Or two:







Overall, I'm A Nerd (Trekkie Girl) - Charles Hamilton






The vibe in your eyes got me feeling like a Klingon, 
this moment I want to cling on
It is what you need to bring on
So we can spring on 
and be gone from all the frions 
who only see our name in neon
We on another level, so let your force field down
Liquid vibrations, so of course we'll drown 
but we love it

She's a geeky kind of freaky and I like that
I won't get lost in her eyes, I will be right back
She's a Trekkie, I'm addicted to her Trekkie


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2016)

Και ο Σποκ σε μια διαφήμιση που μου έστειλε μια φίλη. Ευχ, Κ.Κ.


----------

